# Help with Shopify theme issue with Firefox



## H5T (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum and new to the t-shirt business.

We have a brick and mortar store and an online store which we use shopify for. I just moved our site to the 'Drifter' theme and did all the work, and then all of the sudden firefox doesn't seem to be picking up the stylesheet.

Our store is at www.highfivethreads.com

The site works in Chrome, Safari, IE, android, iPhone, and iPad but doesn't work in FF.

If there's anyone who has knowledge with shopify/css and could give me a hand I would be much obliged.

Thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would first contact the theme designer, if known.

If that doesn't work, I would post in the Shopify forum. Their response times are usually pretty quick.


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

I second splat on this one.

But i just checked it and chrome and ff, and they looked the same, it looked like it was in working order. 

I know that in your theme.liq file there is a couple settings for browsers, you probably just need to update a line.


----------



## H5T (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! I figured it out. Had a broken background image string in the css.


----------

